# New Sky pics



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I couldn't be happier with my new little girl. Ellie Mae and her have become best of friends and Minnie and Tootsie have totally accpepted her . I think she's still a bit scared of new things but hopefully she will get used to things and not be scared anymore. she is very sweet. here are some new pics. first one of my mother( she's 87 ) who came to visit me a few weeks ago. I helped her pick out a new dress to wear to a Caribbean wedding she's going to in a couple weeks, so we had to get a pic of her trying it on while holding the 2 little ones.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sky is a cutie! Skye, Skylar are names on my list of faves for chi's. Your mom looks stunning in that dress! What a great choice. Nice to see you're doing well.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

My lord she is so stinking adorable :love5: Glad to hear everyone has welcomed her in!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Sky is a cutie! Skye, Skylar are names on my list of faves for chi's. Your mom looks stunning in that dress! What a great choice. Nice to see you're doing well.


thanks Meoshia ! i'm happy to hear that you like the name Sky. some do and some don't but, it kinda grew on me and Peter likes it. I was going to name her something like honey bunny, but Peter said he just couldn't see himself calling her that. lol. I do call her little baby all the time. I probably call her little baby more than I call her sky. haha. but Sky was her given name and i'm going to keep it. 

i'm glad you like the dress I helped pick out for my mom. actually, she bought 4 new dresses and they are all cute on her. she' such a tiny thing, that its not hard to find things that look nice on her. I wish I took after her . 

Glad your doing well too... congrats on finishing your real estate school. 
I do miss seeing pics of Ava and the rest of the gang. maybe you'll post some soon ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> My lord she is so stinking adorable :love5: Glad to hear everyone has welcomed her in!


thanks Alaina ! she really is very sweet too . but, alittle scared sometimes. she barks at people she doesn't know unless I hold her, then she wont bark. 
Minnie , Tootsie, and Ellie Mae are a very friendly group. I think they would actually accept anyone within reason like, as long as they were friendly.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia ! i'm happy to hear that you like the name Sky. some do and some don't but, it kinda grew on me and Peter likes it. I was going to name her something like honey bunny, but Peter said he just couldn't see himself calling her that. lol. I do call her little baby all the time. I probably call her little baby more than I call her sky. haha. but Sky was her given name and i'm going to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aweeeee lol "honey bunny." Thats so cute. But it is a mouthful. You can still call her that though, I have so many cute names I like to call all of mine lol. 

Real estate school was hard! I sure hope I can eventually pass the state exam. It is a challenge. 

My life has been constant studying and work ever since school. I've stuck to my workout regimen, pups are doing well. Haven't bought a single dog clothes item since back when I first started school. I can't wait to get my life back. I shouldn't even be on cp right now lol. But my eyes hurt from reading from 9 am to 6:30 this evening. I need a break. I'm glad you and the pups are doing well. It was nice to have some free time to post on here this weekend.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Sky is such a cutie! It's so nice that her and Ellie Mae have become best friends. And I love Ellie's face on the last picture! :laughing5:

And wow your mum looks great in her dress. I'd love to look stylish like that when I'm 87!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

She is flippin' CUTE!!!!! 

And, yeah, you never know when you introduce a new dog/cat/other animal. I am glad it's all working out and everyone is getting along. That's a fine family you have, there.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Aweeeee lol "honey bunny." Thats so cute. But it is a mouthful. You can still call her that though, I have so many cute names I like to call all of mine lol.
> 
> Real estate school was hard! I sure hope I can eventually pass the state exam. It is a challenge.
> 
> My life has been constant studying and work ever since school. I've stuck to my workout regimen, pups are doing well. Haven't bought a single dog clothes item since back when I first started school. I can't wait to get my life back. I shouldn't even be on cp right now lol. But my eyes hurt from reading from 9 am to 6:30 this evening. I need a break. I'm glad you and the pups are doing well. It was nice to have some free time to post on here this weekend.


hehe. maybe eventually she will get the nickname honey bunny but it just doesn't seem right for her right now. but little baby does . 

good luck on taking the state exam. I'm sure you can do it !!! 

I've cut wayyy back on buying thing within the last few months even though I have noticed lots of cute things. I got Ellie 2 WL things from ebay, and I got Minnie and Tootsie each a shirt set from LD and Minnie a new LD dress too and I think that is it . I didn't even buy a thing when Melissa was having the VIP sale that was 40% off. Sky fits in Ellies things so I don't need any new things for her. I did splurge and bought a new LD carrier for the warm weather. I have some carriers but they are all for the winter/fall type weather.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww Sky is such a cutie! It's so nice that her and Ellie Mae have become best friends. And I love Ellie's face on the last picture! :laughing5:
> 
> And wow your mum looks great in her dress. I'd love to look stylish like that when I'm 87!


ya, its great that Ellie and Sky are best friends. I love that they are close in age and around the same size too. Minnie and Tootsie have each other , and now Ellie has Sky 

thanks for noticing Ellies funny face in the last pic. your the first person who has noticed that or at least mentioned it. hehe.( and I've shown it to a lot of others on FB ). that is what I love about that pic too. hahaha

thanks, I was happy to help my mum pick out things and I love how she looks in her new things too. we also had fun getting manicures, pedicures, and getting our hair styled :daisy:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> She is flippin' CUTE!!!!!
> 
> And, yeah, you never know when you introduce a new dog/cat/other animal. I am glad it's all working out and everyone is getting along. That's a fine family you have, there.



thank you so much !!! it really is working out perfect. only thing that is not a huge big deal is sometimes Sky will bark a lot at people she doesn't know. my other girls never did that. I think maybe she is scared of them and hope she will maybe learn from the others that there's nothing to be scared of... I don't know..... but, its not really a problem. i'm very happy with my little fur family


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

They are so cute!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I haven't been on here for ages and I missed seeing Sky arrive! She is beautiful.💕 I'm so glad to read that she and Ellie are good friends, just what you wanted. 😊 It's the first day of Winter here today and it's cold (for Sydney) so Nibbler send Ellie-Mae puppy kisses from in front of the heater where he's been all day. I'll look forward to seeing more of Sky as she grows.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww, she is so gorgeous!! Your chis are adorable. :love4:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

rosevillegirl said:


> They are so cute!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kismet said:


> Oh my goodness! I haven't been on here for ages and I missed seeing Sky arrive! She is beautiful.💕 I'm so glad to read that she and Ellie are good friends, just what you wanted. 😊 It's the first day of Winter here today and it's cold (for Sydney) so Nibbler send Ellie-Mae puppy kisses from in front of the heater where he's been all day. I'll look forward to seeing more of Sky as she grows.


Thanks Karen ! yes, Sky is exactly what I was looking for . 

awww, Ellie Mae sends puppy kisses back to nibbler. we had some hot weather here last week. around 90 degrees. but, this week is much nicer in the 70's. 

I got Sky around 4 weeks ago. she was 10 months old when I got her. She'll be 1 year old in 3 weeks ! So, she is full grown now. she may put on a few more ounces. I think her current weight is about 2.75 pounds, so she is alittle less weight than Ellie Mae but with all the hair , she looks alitte bigger than she really is.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

CuddlesMom said:


> Awww, she is so gorgeous!! Your chis are adorable. :love4:


thanks so much Angela !! I thinks she's pretty cute too, but, she is also very sweet. we all love her so much 

:love5:


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

She is beautiful! She looks like she fits so well with your pack. Love the pics!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> She is beautiful! She looks like she fits so well with your pack. Love the pics!


thanks Katie ! she really does fit in perfectly . we are all very happy with her.


----------



## famouschihuahua (Jan 8, 2010)

Sky is a very cute name and she is tiny isn't she! Congrats on the new pup!

If you're ever at a loss for cute chihuahua names, check out these ones!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute. Love all the pictures


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

famouschihuahua said:


> Sky is a very cute name and she is tiny isn't she! Congrats on the new pup!
> 
> If you're ever at a loss for cute chihuahua names, check out these ones!


thank you ! I am very used to the name Sky now... ( I wasn't at first ). yes, she's a tiny girl. she's under 3 pounds currently and will be 1 year old in just two and a half weeks. 
I looked at your list of names. theres some very cute ones on there ! Most often I call Sky by her nickname I gave her which is little baby . lol. And, Peter calls her Mogwaii cause he said she looks like a character from Gremlins I think it was. hahaha


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

zellko said:


> So cute. Love all the pictures


thanks so much . she's very active , so... it isn't easy getting good pics of her


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

elaina said:


> Thanks Karen ! yes, Sky is exactly what I was looking for .
> 
> awww, Ellie Mae sends puppy kisses back to nibbler. we had some hot weather here last week. around 90 degrees. but, this week is much nicer in the 70's.
> 
> I got Sky around 4 weeks ago. she was 10 months old when I got her. She'll be 1 year old in 3 weeks ! So, she is full grown now. she may put on a few more ounces. I think her current weight is about 2.75 pounds, so she is alittle less weight than Ellie Mae but with all the hair , she looks alitte bigger than she really is.


I love that she has settled in so quickly and is a tiny playmate for Ellie Mae! How cute that her coat makes her look bigger than she is. Ellie Mae must be so happy to have a friend that she can wrestle and play with. Sky is very pretty too. I generally prefer the smooth coats but there are some very pretty long coats on CP. 

I hope you have had continued nice weather. We've just had really bad storms in Sydney with some flooding so the Chi's have insisted on staying inside so they don't get washed away. Lol


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

elaina said:


> thank you ! I am very used to the name Sky now... ( I wasn't at first ). yes, she's a tiny girl. she's under 3 pounds currently and will be 1 year old in just two and a half weeks.
> I looked at your list of names. theres some very cute ones on there ! Most often I call Sky by her nickname I gave her which is little baby . lol. And, Peter calls her Mogwaii cause he said she looks like a character from Gremlins I think it was. hahaha


Haha, Peter's right, she does look like a Mogwai! Perhaps you should avoid feeding her after midnight just incase... ;p


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kismet said:


> Haha, Peter's right, she does look like a Mogwai! Perhaps you should avoid feeding her after midnight just incase... ;p


lol. ya, i'm not all that familiar with the movie but I think he also said something about besides not feeding them after midnight, also to never get them wet . hahahaha :laughing5:


----------

